# Addicted to Television?



## Davey Jones (May 12, 2014)

1. Can you stop watching TV when you want? 
2. Do you have to, or feel compelled to watch TV?

I have a friend,male 47,that freaks me out sometimes.
He cannot walk past a live TV without stopping to see what's on,sometime he sit and watches the rest of anything that's on .
He spends a lot of time just clicking the remote to see what else is on.
The kid may be watching Mickey Mouse,when he strolls by he'll sit and watch.
If he is watching a show and a commercial comes on,he will grab the clicker and see what else is on and go back to the show later.
Ive seen him laugh at stupid commercials.
If he is outside like washing the car and hears the TV,he'll come in and see what's on and maybe even sit to watch the rest of it.
If he's on the toilet,he'll leave the door partly open to hear what's on and come out later to watch .(wife says).

*ARE there others really like this???*


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2014)

I'm not addicted to TV at all.  If I'm in the kitchen cooking or cleaning up, I'll usually put on the rabbit ear TV and watch something that's on until I'm done.  I do like to have a TV on sometimes if I'm alone, but I also use the stereo and listen to music depending on my mood.  Your friend sounds a bit intense about the TV, but hey, to each his own...let him do what he likes, IMO, we only live once.  :tv:


----------



## kcvet (May 12, 2014)

all the same to me


----------



## Justme (May 13, 2014)

Apart from watching the news over breakfast and lunchtime we rarely have the TV on during the day. We only watch programmes of interest to us in the evening, usually documentaries, definitely NO soaps.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 13, 2014)

I'm a bit like you, Justme.  Rarely watch TV during the early part of the day and never watch soaps.  However, the wife will turn on virtually any Z grade film over lunch but as she never seems to actually watch it, I assume she just likes the background noise.  I just clear off and let her get on with it.


----------



## Phantom (May 13, 2014)

I love my DVD's (no not porno)

Guns of Navarone
The Quiet Man
The Mummy series
and and and ..............


----------



## Raven (May 13, 2014)

Our TV is rarely on in the daytime except for a half hour at noon for news and weather.
There are a few programs we watch during the evening but many shows are repeats so even though
there are lots of channels good programs are hard to find.
If I'm home alone during the day I like the radio on low for company and occasionally I hear a song I like.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 13, 2014)

Our TV is rarely on during the day. We usually find something to watch at night or read a book.


----------



## Phantom (May 13, 2014)

Actually my tv is always on Even if no one is home.It entertains our dogs and they don't wreck the furniture LOL


----------



## Justme (May 13, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm a bit like you, Justme.  Rarely watch TV during the early part of the day and never watch soaps.  However, the wife will turn on virtually any Z grade film over lunch but as she never seems to actually watch it, I assume she just likes the background noise.  I just clear off and let her get on with it.



Some people have the TV on like wallpaper in the background, but don't actually watch it, that would drive me crazy.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 13, 2014)

Unless I am there to watch a specific program, I totally hate having the television going, and all of the incessant noise and chatter. However, my husband is just the opposite, and he has to have some kind of noise going on around him at all times; so he turns on either (or both) the radio or the television as soon as he wakes up in the morning; and plays it until he goes to bed at night. 
I have fairly well learned to just block out the noise; but when it is possible, I either go outside and work in the yard, or find something else to do, so I can get away from the TV and the noise.
We actually go into a hypnotic trance when we watch television, so I can see how a person could be so addicted to television that just passing by one would immediately put them into trance, and there they sit until the program ends, or something else brings them out of the trance.
I know people that live their whole life in front of the television, and it is actually their reality, rather than what is going on in real life. To me, that is a shameful waste of our life; but again, to each his own, so if that is how someone wants to live their life, it is their right to choose.


----------



## kcvet (May 13, 2014)

Phantom said:


> I love my DVD's (no not porno)
> 
> Guns of Navarone
> The Quiet Man
> ...



ditto. i have a large collection of DVD's


----------



## Davey Jones (May 13, 2014)

More on this weird tv addict.

He will play games on his cell phone, I ask "you not watching TV so shut it off."

His answer.."No problem I can hear the TV don't have to watch it".


----------



## That Guy (May 13, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (May 13, 2014)

When I was younger I watched a lot of TV.  Maybe the whole evening, but now I don't have TV by choice, it comes free with my rent.  I don't know why I got away from it, it just happened.  Not like I planned it out or went too TV'r anonymous.  I'm glad though because I really enjoy my evening now.  I usually watch a movie, but not until 9 or after, then before that I will fiddle online, read a lot about different interests, or play a hidden object game.  I'm excited about the weather/season now, and last night started a walk/hike at 6ish and didn't get home until 8.  It was 80 when I left the house, and perfect out on the trail. Saw a few other peeps with their dogs

I scoped out the river, and the dock after a high-water Winter, it's going to be cleaned up soon, and all the high grass will be cut.  I'll haul my kayak down there and find a cubby for it somewhere I'm really feeling fortunate right now.  But I don't miss TV at all.  I would miss a movie once-in-awhile though


----------



## Denise1952 (May 13, 2014)

Would you believe I have both those, the first two, and I do have Abbott and Costello meet the Mummy, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 13, 2014)

Hi CL,

I hear a lot of people say they turn it on for noise.  I like the quiet myself but lately I've been into listening to music more


----------



## Denise1952 (May 13, 2014)

kcvet said:


> all the same to me



LOL, and this one although I don't recall the Indian head?:


----------



## Denise1952 (May 13, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> *ARE there others really like this???*


----------



## Mirabilis (May 13, 2014)

TV has become a thing of the past to me.  There is only one flat screen in my son's bedroom and he uses it for his desktop.  I do not subscribe to cable since we just never care to watch it.  If I feel like watching a movie, I turn to Netflix on the Ipad.  My son doesn't care for movies, he watches videos on his Ipad as well or on the dekstop.  I do get to watch a bit more at work since my boss has to have a tv set in every single room!.


----------



## Ruth (May 17, 2014)

I rarely turn it on. I hate the noise and commercials (no cable) and there's nothing that interests me. I do watch a lot of youtube entertainment, though (opera, ballet, etc).


----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)

I'm about as addicted to tv as I am my pc. But only at night. During the day, I am addicted to my garden.:love_heart:


----------



## Bettyann (May 17, 2014)

I have a few TV shows I like to watch...and there are _none _I can't do without. I never turn on TV in the daytime. I think "THE NEWS" :numbness: is the worst thing anybody can possibly watch... talk about 'programming' a person's mind... it is not informative...but it is formative.
I love to watch movies... 
But... I am hardly 'pure' in all this business... I AM addicted to the computer...:dread: but justify it by saying its very 'interactive'.... oh heavy sigh....


----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)

But the pc gives us soooo much to explore, yes?


----------



## That Guy (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (May 19, 2014)

Television has always had ads...but today's programming is nothing but an "Advertising-Delivery-System"!


----------



## Bettyann (May 19, 2014)

Nope, not addicted to the TV whatsoever ... but...the computer...that's a whole different story.


----------

